# more christmas still life



## mysteryscribe (Dec 20, 2006)

This is a paper negative shot with a new lens i made and a renovated tripod to make it more steady.  Hows this for paper/


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2006)

Pretty dang sharp, that's how!    Very nice result from this lens.   Nice work!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks I thought the lens was sharp but I had to redesign the tripod to make it really sharp.  A ten minute exposure shouldn't need a really rock hard tripod but it made a world of difference I think.

Im going to have to shoot a bit of film in this to see how it does with that.


----------

